# Free lizards, toads, tanks



## alienslime (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello:

[If I am not allowed to give away pets at this forum, you have my apologies and I will understand if you remove my post. I read the agreement, but didn't see anything in there about giving away animals. Certainly I mean no harm.]

I am moving and looking for good homes for my reptile and amphibian pets. I am giving them away for FREE to qualified persons (adults only), and not for resale (otherwise I could just drop them off at a local pet store). All the pets are perfectly LEGAL. I am not willing to ship them so interested persons must come an pick them at my apartment in Park Slope, Brooklyn, New York (it's a nice neighborhood). I am also giving away the terrariums the animals are housed in, and I would prefer that people take both the animals and their terrariums (either the Toad Tank or the Gecko Tank or both). I've had all of the animals for over a year, and most for more than three years. All are well established, healthy, and eating.

I've created two online photo albums, one for the Gecko Tank and inhabitants, and one for the Toad tank and inhabitants. Both albums contain pictures of the various inhabitants of the tanks.

The Gecko Tank (20 gallon tall. Includes full-spectrum fluorescent, heat stone, cave, fan):
http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?folder_id=1223581

Contains:
1.	Line Day Gecko. Probably the best gecko I've ever had. Very tame, active, friendly and gorgeous. East voraciously, and will take food from fingertips.
2.	Gold Dust Day Gecko. A beautiful lizard I've have for a couple years. Less brave than the Line Day Gecko, but will take meal worm pupas from fingertips. Both day geckos will consume apricot or peach baby food let in a container.
3.	Banded Gecko. This is a large specimen for a Banded Gecko, and while he would never bother the other lizards, he does not like people. He has always been a ferocious, but extremely cute and harmless little gecko. If you upset his terrarium he will defend his territory with extreme vigor, leaping and squeaking. Also a gorgeous lizard, and easy to care for. Eats crickets and meal worms. Loves the cave that you can see in the photos.
4.	Flat Rock Lizard. This lizard has amazing color. A pink tail, shades of green, black splotches on it's throat&#8230; (see pictures). This lizard loves to bath in the planter or water dish! He also loves the heat stone. But he is a skittish lizard, that bounces around the terrarium if disturbed. I think it would be best to keep him separately from the less berserk geckos, but he is fine with them and shares the cave with the Banded Gecko. He eats everything.

The Toad Tank (33 gallon long. Incl: fluorescent light, gorgeous natural decorative rocks, Java moss, fern, bamboo, driftwood, filter, fan):
http://www.villagephotos.com/members/album...lder_id=1223512

1.	There are 4 Fire Belly Toads that I've had for several years. All are very healthy and robust and will take food from one's fingers. They frequently call, which sounds like monkeys in the distance. They also sometimes make a trilling sound. These are the best amphibian pets for beginners. The toads are extremely hardy, and, one never has to deal with their waste in the terrarium I've set up. I think the rams' horn snail colony must take care of it, and it may break down and feed the teeming Java moss (it takes years to grow the amount of Java moss that is flourishing in the tank).
2.	There is a group of breeding feeder guppies living in the water.
3.	There is a colony of rams' horn snails (very useful for cleaning objects and sifting through the gravel).

This tank looks like a mini-ecosystem, and would be great for a science or biology class display, or as a centerpiece in a home.

If you are interested in the tanks or the pets contact me at: [email protected] or [email protected]

After that we can talk on the phone to make arrangements for pick-up&#8230;

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats very generous of you







, I would take the geckos and flat rock but I live in Arizona.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Ummm, im very instrested in the toads, I love fire bellys, had a very long time ago. think you could get a picture up?


----------

